# Audi named Best Value Luxury Brand in America by Vincentric



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Audi has been named the Best Value Luxury Brand in America by Vincentric. In addition, four Audi vehicles have earned the Vincentric Best Value in America award for 2014 model year. The annual Vincentric Best Value in America awards are earned by vehicles in both the consumer market and the fleet market. This year marks the 10th edition of these awards.

The Audi vehicles honored with the Vincentric Best Value in America awards are listed below with their respective segments:
•	Audi A7 TDI: Premium Large Sedan
•	Audi TT: Premium Sports Car
•	Audi R8: Prestige
•	Audi Q5 TDI: Premium Mid-Size Crossover

Vincentric, a privately held automotive data compilation and analysis firm, independently evaluates nearly 3,000 vehicle configurations to determine which vehicles provide the greatest consumer value. Vincentric data is published on a variety of automotive sites, including Yahoo!, AOL, Cars.com and AutoTrader, among others. The data is also used throughout the U.S. automotive industry by other manufacturers.

*Audi A7 TDI*
Audi A7 TDI is the first five-door clean diesel coupe. The A7 TDI achieves an impressive EPA estimated fuel economy of 24 city/ 38 highway/ 29 combined MPG. At the same time, the 6-cylinder clean diesel engine with quattro® all-wheel drive and 8-speed Tiptronic ® transmission produces 240 hp and 428 lb-ft torque, completing the 0-60 MPH sprint in 5.5 seconds.

*Audi TT*
Distinctive design and dynamic character - the compact Audi TT is an icon among compact sports cars. Audi offers the TT Coupe with a choice of three four-cylinder engines. The two TFSI units and the one TDI unit combine sporty power with high efficiency. The Audi TT 2.0 TDI consumes on average just 5.3 liters of fuel per 100 kilometers (44.38 US mpg). Its 125 kW (170 hp) of power and a brawny 350 Nm (258.15 lb-ft) of torque provide for powerful acceleration.

*Audi R8*
Offering uncompromised performance and unmistakable design, the new 2014 Audi R8 model represents the pinnacle of Audi performance with the top up or down. The 2014 Audi R8 has been further optimized thanks to numerous improvements, including an available new seven-speed S tronic transmission that improves the 0-60 mph time by 0.3 seconds on the R8 V10 Plus. The new S tronic transmission also significantly improves comfort through smoother gear shifts and greater efficiency. New full-LED headlamp design continues to give the R8 an unmistakable presence while standing still and at speed on the road or the track.

*Audi Q5 TDI*
New for 2014, the highly-anticipated and fuel-efficient Q5 TDI® clean diesel model achieves an EPA estimated 24 city/ 31 highway/ 27 combined MPG. At the same time, the Q5 TDI model- powered by the 3.0 TDI Turbocharged clean diesel V6 engine - generates an impressive 240 horsepower and 428 lb-ft of torque. The Q5 TDI offers superior handling as well as the utility and practical solutions for recreation and everyday driving. Also new for 2014, the Q5 3.0T and TDI models offer an S line® plus package, which includes 20-inch 5-segment-spoke wheels in Titanium finish, summer performance tires, matte black roof rails, high-gloss Black exterior trim, and more.

*ABOUT VINCENTRIC*
Vincentric provides data, knowledge, and insight to the automotive industry by identifying and applying the many aspects of automotive value. Vincentric data is used by organizations such as Yahoo! Autos, AOL, Cars.com, General Motors, Toyota, Kiplinger.com, Mercedes-Benz, Business Fleet Magazine, NADA Guides, BMW and Fleet-Central.com as a means of providing automotive insight to their clientele. Vincentric, LLC is a privately held automotive data compilation and analysis firm headquartered in Bingham Farms, Michigan


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Funny that my wife's Audi costs about twice as much to maintain as my M5...


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Vincentric? They should change the name to Audicentric. Audi makes fine cars, but to win all categories?


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

skier said:


> Vincentric? They should change the name to Audicentric. Audi makes fine cars, but to win all categories?


+1

*cough* *rigged* *cough*

'nuf said.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

It's amazing how an auto data consulting firm is somehow an authority and can make applicable claims. Nothing against Audi, but to sweep is nothing more then biased judging.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Seriously? The TT? I get the R8 and the A7...


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Justin T said:


> Seriously? The TT? I get the R8 and the A7...


6er Grand Coupe > A7
2015 GT-R >> 991 911 Turbo S > R8


----------



## Hooch33 (Mar 18, 2014)

That GTR got schooled by the zr1 lol


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Hooch33 said:


> That GTR got schooled by the zr1 lol


Schooled? How so?


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

wheel-man said:


> Schooled? How so?


http://www.edmunds.com/chevrolet/corvette-stingray/2014/comparison-test1.html < -- and that's the base Stingray

In 2008 edmunds compared the 2009 ZR1 to the 2009 GT-R and the the Corvette ZR-1 literally smoked the GT-R.

http://bcove.me/s4lb90l2


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

mark_m5 said:


> http://www.edmunds.com/chevrolet/corvette-stingray/2014/comparison-test1.html < -- and that's the base Stingray
> 
> In 2008 edmunds compared the 2009 ZR1 to the 2009 GT-R and the the Corvette ZR-1 literally smoked the GT-R.
> 
> http://bcove.me/s4lb90l2


Lets see... Quicker 0-60, quarter mile, slalom, better brakes, and somehow isn't making boost on the track against the C7. Interesting... the same Red 2014 GT-R TE that isn't holding boost in other Edmunds/Motor Week comparisons, most recently against the Z28, which surprisingly also bested the brand spanking new 991 911 Turbo S. Interesting, no?

GM made a good car in the C7, but not a GT-R beater. I smoke ZR1s on the track 100% of the time. Stop believing journals who are basically being used by GM as a commercial. Let alone one of the major testers for both Edmunds and Motor Week being Randy Pobst who helped develop both the C7 and Z28.

Interesting EVO and Car, despite their Anglophile leanings, rave about the GT-R, even against the 991 911 Turbo S. Granted, the 991 911 GT3 was EVO's car of the year, but they do not bias against the GT-R.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

wheel-man said:


> Stop believing journals who are basically being used by GM as a commercial.


Ok. I'll believe some random guy on the internet instead! 

But hey, this thread is all about a complete lack of journalistic integrity (starting with Vincentric/Audi) - and I haven't seen any of the other comparos corroborate a "Corvette > GT-R" position. So I believe you.

Then again... Maybe the ZR1s you smoke on the track are being driven by cautious old guys who want to pick up a MILF later for a swing dancing date in their totally stock ZR1 on badly worn street tires... :angel:


----------

